# damaged cork wrap



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

hi guys i need your help. a rod of mine has a small square nick in its cork wrap. the ding measures approx. one inch x one inch. any ideas on how i can repair it before it begins to unwrap? thanks!


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

One of the reasons cork tape is used is it is easy to replace. Have you thought of taking it off and rewraping it? If it's not an option right now, where on the grip is the nick?


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*lookin for a cheap way out..*

paully, the guy i bought it from suggested i have it wrapped again. by the way he is a perfectionist. i was tryin to save a buck and perhaps put a bandaid on it. the blemish is in lower end of the butt near the end.


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

You could put shrink wrap on it. Come up enough to cover the blem and go down to the butt. It will cover the cork tape and stop further problems, and also give the rod more of a custom look. You can get the shrink wrap in a couple different colors. You can also put a couple two or three wraps of tape around the cork just above the but and then put the shrink wrap over it. This will give you a nice feeling grip for casting. Use 3/4" masking tape, wrap three wraps about 1/2 to 3/4" apart and about a 1/8" or less. 
If not try to get a piece of cork tape to fit the hole in the grip. You may end up cuting the hole out to get straight edges. Put the new piece in the hole(just like a puzzle piece). Get a 2part epoxy (5min.) and glue the piece into place. Clean off any extra glue, (use denatured alcohol if you got it) put a couple of rubber bands around it or some making tape until it dries. You wont to wrap it with the rubber bands or tape to keep the piece tight to the blank and to keep it from lifting off/up.
Let me know what you end up doing, and good luck.

Tight lines.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*thanks bud*

paully, that is the EXACT same recommendation that i got from the guy i bought the rod from. and he is a real professional so that confirms for me you that you really know your stuff too. i will let you know what i decide to do. thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Actually; I build rods. However; I know there are different ways to do things, so it is nice to know my ideas or recomendations are the same as some other builders. So, Thanks.  

Tight lines.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Okay...How bout this.....*

How easy is it to replace the factory cork with cork wrap? Thanks..


----------

